# My Rat is pregnant!



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

Samara, My Rat is pregnant, And I need tips on what to do?!
I know she needs an extra cage, other tips?

Thanks much- Jaide


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Any idea of the date of conception? Their gestation period is approx 20-22 days. The pregnant girl will need to be moved to a suitable nursery cage and you will have to give her nesting material. You could also give her the occasional treat like scrambled/boiled egg or kitten food. As she will need an extra bit of protien - but dont go crazy.

Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## wowman5 (May 13, 2010)

OK so bought a female rat from my local pet store and about last week she got fat I mean really fat. and she started acting really strange the other day well when i got home from work today shes not fat was like she was when I first got her so my question is was she pregnant , If so where are the pups I looked everywhere in the tank did she eat them since this could be her first litter. I also put her by herself yesterday so I'm a little confused could anybody help thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They may have been stillborn and a mom will "clean up" if this happens. I am sorry


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im sorry the pups are gone. I am glad your girl is healthy though?


----------

